# how many darts for a 100 gallon tank



## kevin72bearvly (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a 100 gallon tank with tons of root wood etc. for hiding and I have had 4 leucomelas in it for the last 3 or so years. How many frogs can I safely put in there and what are some other hearty, colorful and reasonably priced darts I can put in there that won't fight with eachother etc. I was thinking a couple Azureus. I do want to keep them in at least pairs. Ideas? suggestions?


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mixing generally isn't a good idea, it dosn't benefit the frogs and can only lead to problems.

As far as more frogs why not increase your group to around 8. A few would be visible most of the time and they would make a nice display.

Justin.


----------



## atchleyj (Jun 20, 2008)

Azureus females get pushy, you don't want to keep them in groups, but a group of auratus would be good, i like the panamanian green and bronze - they have a cool metallic look. Also they are hearty and easier to care for. mixing species though is generally not a good idea. i would put a group of a single specie of 7-9 in there.


----------



## jdart16 (Jun 5, 2008)

Are the leucs still in there?

Justin


----------



## kevin72bearvly (Aug 9, 2008)

I am in the process of doing a major remodel of their tank and so thats why I am looking for ideas at this point. The Leucomelas are in a smaller tank at the moment untill I get the big one back together but I did hope to put them back in again.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

8 leucs should almost definitely be fine in there providing you continue to have plenty of hiding places. They may even feel a little more secure with more "buddies" in there.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Don't mix Tincs and Leucs. They will crossbreed.


----------



## 31drew31 (Nov 14, 2010)

Considering this thread is over 2 years old, I think he's made his decision already


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

a thread back from the dead!


----------

